# coming over



## jonnyfraser (Jun 17, 2010)

hi, me and my family have decided to the alicante region and where wondering where is the best place to start looking as we have 2 childen (6)+(4) and want to be near other young families.

thanks...jonny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jonnyfraser said:


> hi, me and my family have decided to the alicante region and where wondering where is the best place to start looking as we have 2 childen (6)+(4) and want to be near other young families.
> 
> thanks...jonny


Hi & welcome


it's a huge area!

many/most areas, especially near the coast have young families (do you mean British families?)

have you been to the area?

where did you like?


----------



## jonnyfraser (Jun 17, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> 
> it's a huge area!
> ...


hi, thanks for the reply

yes i did mean British families, i have been to villamartin before and liked the area, we are planning to come over next month to check out other areas, i have been looking at the long term rentals and there seems to be a lot in Cuidad Quesada, but i dont know what it is like 

....jonny


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jonnyfraser said:


> hi, thanks for the reply
> 
> yes i did mean British families, i have been to villamartin before and liked the area, we are planning to come over next month to check out other areas, i have been looking at the long term rentals and there seems to be a lot in Cuidad Quesada, but i dont know what it is like
> 
> ....jonny



I went there about 3 years ago to visit some friends. Its basically a big housing estate on a hill!! quite a few really nice villas, altho a bit piled on top of each other! Mainly British, with a few german and norwegian families! Nice enough, but it depends what you're looking for

Jo xxx


----------



## jonnyfraser (Jun 17, 2010)

jojo said:


> I went there about 3 years ago to visit some friends. Its basically a big housing estate on a hill!! quite a few really nice villas, altho a bit piled on top of each other! Mainly British, with a few german and norwegian families! Nice enough, but it depends what you're looking for
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo, 

that sounds like the sort of place we want to start with untill we get used to spain,
ill start my search there,

...jonny


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

Hi 
Myself and family are moving to Marbella for me to start a job on 1st sept . We are moving with a few to staying untill the kids finish school.
Initially We were thinking that the best option would be to come over to a holiday apartment for the last few weeks in August and look for a long term rental from 1st September onwards. 
I would like to look long term for a place with a more established community that are full time residents and was wondering what the best areas would be .
I have 2 teenagers with me and it would help to be in an area that had other families.
Anyone any ideas of good areas to look.It does not have to be in Marbella but within commuting distance.


----------

